# greenish snow white crs?



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Look at this auction, it appears that some of the shrimp have green flecs!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwinverts&1207620902
I really dont see how that could be. What do you all think about them?


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Not green flecs its just the brain and the substrate. The "green" spots are clear spots plus the color of that picture looked bad so the colors were funky.

All white looks ugly anyways


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

It is deffinitly not the substrate and there is also some green on the back...so really you have no idea what you are talking about?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

The coloration of the photo (contrast and color balance) doesn't help. Poor camera with no editing to correct the offset colors.

Also, that is moss and not "green flecks".

I edited the photo to show the true colors.

Before









After


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

neilfishguy said:


> It is deffinitly not the substrate and there is also some green on the back...so really you have no idea what you are talking about?


There is not such thing as "Greenish snow white CRS" yet..


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

I didnt claim there was, but you are talking out of your butt...


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

You asked a question about shrimps with green flecks that you saw. You had no idea what it was.
So i answered and you said I had no idea what i was talking about..

How can you say that i have no idea what im talking. If you don't even know what is causing the green.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

You were wrong and also I don't believe crs brains are bright green...and anyways it looked like there was some green on the back so it cant have been the brain.

also the substrate is not green so it cant be that . 

and you say all white looks ugly anyways. 

Thanks for that great explanation I didn't know what it was from, bu I am smart enough to know that your answer are incorrect!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I recently bough some of that guys golden CRS and was very happy with them.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I did as well through oblongshrimp and they look like this with my camera...



















Cheers, Bill


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow those look really nice. I like that strain more than the ones who look kind of yellow. I see that one is berried! Good luck!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

the really low grade ones are really cool looking also as their body is an orange color and they don't have white that gets in the way.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah, I really dont like that look because they look really patch and ugly to me.


----------

